# Snakehead videos are up



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Snakehead videos


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

niceeeeeeee, that snakehead is excellent





















:nod:


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. For some reason it is not letting me view any of it


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

The rat vids don't seem to be working, I'm uploading them now onto Caesar's site also, they should work there. The mouse vids are working right now though.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Yeah, the jumbo ones dont work. But those mouse vids are BADASS!





















What kind of snakehead is that and how big? I want to get one now!!!


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea the jumborat ones arent working...did they remove it or something??


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

It's a 27" red snakehead, can't wait till he gets max size.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

If I were to buy one that big, how much would that cost? WHat about a baby one? How long do they take to grow big?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> yea the jumborat ones arent working...did they remove it or something??


 I just put the rat ones up about 15 minutes ago, it said pending when I put them up. I don't know that much about hosting vids so I don't know for sure what's wrong.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

tecknik said:


> If I were to buy one that big, how much would that cost? WHat about a baby one? How long do they take to grow big?


 Babies are about $20. This one is about 1.5 years old.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

what size is the tank??


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

The rat ones are on caesars FTP now. They are 1010002.MOV, 1010003.MOV, and 1010004.MOV.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

still not workin


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

jefflopez94509 said:


> what size is the tank??


 200 gal, she's going to be moving to a bigger home soon though.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

If you have a user name and password at Caesar's FTP you can view them. The address is 24.141.97.68


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

well those mice sure did have quick painless deaths....gread video footage....Cant wait to see those jumbo rat vids.


----------



## snappy (Sep 24, 2003)

i have 2 red snakeheads about 5-6 inches long and i bought them for $35 3-4". and i can't wait till they get that size. that video kicks ass









what do you feed your snakeheads when they were my size? because rightnow they only eat feeders and i dont like it because feeders are dirty.


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Those rats must be still struggling inside the SH stomach... sufficating to death... sure isn't painless?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

f*cking sweet vids man.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

jumbo rat 1 and 2 dont work, the mouse ones only have audio


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

awwwWWW man, i cant get any of them to work


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

please fix!!! i want to see these!!!


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

damn, i still cant see anything!! what do i have to do to see this carnarge?


----------



## SiameseDream (Sep 7, 2003)

to get them to work i downloaded quicktime player


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

wow it swallowed a mouse with one bite
woooopppy doooooo


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

awesome fish


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

still havent seen the jumbo rat anyone seen it??


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

got the mouse ones to work, just right click and click save target as, but i cant see the jumbo ones...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

that sh is *INCREDIBLE*









I WANT TO SEE THE JUMBO RAT


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

Christ Man that thing is HUGE! Awesome vids btw


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

74ray said:


> If you have a user name and password at Caesar's FTP you can view them. The address is 24.141.97.68


 Too bad noone has a password or username.


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

true dat lol


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

fixed it, see links below.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

fixed it


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

i tried both the addres aloen and the address ith .com at the end the one with .com at the end says under constuction the otehr doesnt go anywhere......


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

hopw does that work its a empty folder?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

:sad:


----------



## i shroom i (Aug 23, 2003)

doenst work at all for me


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

forget about what I posted before, just a second now I think it will work in a minute.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Try this. Rat movie


----------



## BoSox65 (Sep 3, 2003)

Go to quicktime.com and download the player, then you can see all of them!

Nice Monster!


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

74ray said:


> Try this. Rat movie


 Damn... That is one big-ass aggressive fish!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

rat video 1
rat video 2


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

so what happend to the rat?? did the snakehead eventually eat it?


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

No, it just tore it up but didn't eat it. We fed the red a lot yesterday so it wasn't very hungry today. But we said we would post a vid on sunday so we got one up. Well, next weekend it's gonna be a large oscar, pacu or severum getting thrown in, what would you guys like to see.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

i dunno man whatever u can fit in the tank just as long as it isnt a puppy or a cat


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I wouldn't throw in a cat, however if it happens to slip in the tank I'll be there recording it.


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

throw in a full grown pacu


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

im sure theres alot of people on this forum willing to make pacu donations lol


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

lol yup...also i dont think they'll allow you to post a vid of it eating a duck or something hella big


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

74ray, thats a BEAUTIFUL snakehead dude.. badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NERVOUS (Aug 20, 2003)

Since you're taking suggestions:
Large Frogs - Hilarious in an Arowana tank.
Large Fancy Goldfish - One BIG bite for the Snakehead.
Giant Danios - To see how fast the Snakehead really is.


----------



## STIFFY (Jul 9, 2003)

Very nice!!! I got all of em to work great. I would love one of those fish. Kick Ass!!!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

We tried to get a huge koi from the fish store, but they said they were $1000 each. I think I'll try to find a pacu for next week.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh yeah, this is show_me_the_teeth's fish. Thanks to amazonaquaticfish.com for hosting the videos for me.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

you will notice that the red showed serious hesitation in attacking the rat though. I bet if you tried to feed it anything bigger, the sh wouldnt have the balls to attack it.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

that was awsome!!!!!!!!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> you will notice that the red showed serious hesitation in attacking the rat though. I bet if you tried to feed it anything bigger, the sh wouldnt have the balls to attack it.:rock:


 You heard him guys, bring on the piranhas and we'll see who shows hesitation.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

Actually the rat clawed the snakehead in the face when it was being attacked, which caught her off guard a little. Didn't really know what to do with a rat, but a fish a lot bigger is no problem for her.


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

:nod: Damn man, that is some nasty sh*t. But exciting.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

awesome vids. did he ever finish that rat off?









Joe


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

That tank looks a little small, good thin your upgrading! I bet that thing kicks up plants like crazy.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

74ray said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > you will notice that the red showed serious hesitation in attacking the rat though. I bet if you tried to feed it anything bigger, the sh wouldnt have the balls to attack it.:rock:
> ...


 I never said piranhas were any better. In fact piranhas are a f*cking joke.

which i should not be saying on a piranha forum, but anyway this is a sh thread, so i shall speak the honest truth as i please :nod:

I'm not even saying there are necessarily fish out there that are badder than that sh, im just saying that sh showed serious hesitation, and hence i doubt it would have the balls to attack anything larger than that rat


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

If you hate P's so much why is your name Piranha 45?







With over 3 thousand posts?


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

I WANNA SEE BUT I CAN'T


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

can't see it!!!









bandwidth has reached it's limits for the time being!!

caesars site ..

login:??
passwd:??

is there an anonoymous login?


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

yeah it says some sh*t about the bandwidth


----------



## Zuri (Jun 23, 2003)

-Bandwidth Exceeded-


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

It's not my site, so I can't really do much about it not working right now. If you go to caesars FTP and use 74ray, password 74ray it should work if his computer is on.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

... :sad:


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

that didnt work


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

bandwidth exceeded


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

its not workign with that login name. can't anyone just download it off this ftp site then put it on a site we can all view? im sure xenon wouldn't mind hositng it right her on p-fury.

-and bandwidth is exceeded.


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

I can't do anything about it any more. Caesar banned me for giving out the user name and the other site won't work. Sorry guys.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

see if xenon will host it


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

SOMEBODY HOST IT PLEASE!!
WE ALL WANT TO SEE IT!!!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

PM CaesaR for a username and password to his site.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

it's not working!! AHHH


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Runningmad said:


> see if xenon will host it


 Don't think so: a link is fine, but PFury will not host these video's...


----------



## wrathofgeo (Aug 23, 2003)

heh nice feedings, but he just swallows them whole... kinda boreing


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No reason to leave this open with the videos unavailable.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

74ray said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > you will notice that the red showed serious hesitation in attacking the rat though. I bet if you tried to feed it anything bigger, the sh wouldnt have the balls to attack it.:rock:
> ...






































































































agian with all those stupid comments


----------



## cfr3 (Feb 20, 2003)

Somebody host it...I wanna see!!!!


----------



## 74ray (Feb 21, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> No reason to leave this open with the videos unavailable.


 You can still see the videos, just PM CaesaR to get a username and password then DL them.


----------

